# Favorite low profile ski gloves.



## Draydz (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm looking for some new ski gloves. 

Would like to know if people have favorites. I've been using the black diamond patroller glove... good glove, but I might like one that breathes a bit better.. it has started to stink. 

cheers,


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Hestra*

I'd point you towards Hestra.
HESTRA USA
They make gloves, nothing but, and are extremely good at it. There was a nice writeup in Freeskier Magazine just about a month ago hailing them as the best gloves out there...which I personally tend to agree with. 
BD makes some great stuff as well.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Hestra's good. My favorites for warmth and durability while still allowing for good dexterity are Reusch and Swany (I've always gone with the one rated to the coldest temperature). For spring gloves, go with the leather Markers.

COUNT


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been using the Burton park gloves for the last two seasons, every day. Love em. The other day I was looking at cross-country specific gloves - they looked pretty sweet. They were thin and light, but looked warm.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

caiman "impact x" work gloves. $19.95 at your local hardware store. stays warm, even when wet, and has a large strip of hard rubber encased in felt just on top of the knuckles which makes for a fantastic squeegee!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

+1...for hestra (in spring) and Swany Flexor for cold weather


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Lots of friends have the Hestra and like them, but I have to give props to Level gloves as well. Been skiing with them the last few years. Warm on cold days, yet thin. They also breathe and can handle warm temps well. I like mine from just below zero up to about 25 or 30 degrees.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

When hiking I use a super thin softshell glove with leather palm/fingers that OR used to make. I lost them in the Wahsatch over a couple days ago and replaced them with this seemingly almost identical product (in the mail, haven't actually seen them yet):
Backcountry.com In Motion Glove - Men's from Backcountry.com

The ones I lost were thin and super breathable. Only when it was 50degrees and sunny the other day during a tour did it get so warm I had to take them off. My dexterity was good enough to take off skins and transform my splitboard. When my hands get cold or I want a gauntlet for the descent I put these on overtop:
Outdoor Research Endeavor Mitten from Backcountry.com

Super lightweight gortex paclite. Added to these I also bring along ultralight puffy mitts that will also fit inside the shell mitt for when the temp takes a hard digger. All three together are lighter than most gloves out there. It took me a long time to dial it in with the right stuff but I'm always comfortable now.


----------

